#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Nile River Cruise with the Thai Girlfriend

## S Landreth

Besides starting a thread about Egypt/Cairo/Nile River Cruise in the Travel section of Teakdoor, I thought this thread might help someone else who might like to take his/her spouse to Egypt, from Thailand.

We started planning this visit after having dinner with a friend the last time we were in Miami. He had taken his wife on a Nile River Cruise on a small boat just a few months prior and both said they enjoyed the trip.

The girlfriend had always wanted to visit the country and I have had it on a list of places to see. I had been apprehensive about visiting Egypt for some time, but the friend reassured me/us that it would be fine.

I started checking out different tours/cruises and found one that looked nice on a large boat traveling from Luxor to Aswan (and back) for 7 nights, but there is absolutely no refunding of ticket costs after you have booked. 
First problem/obstacle,.I have to plan this thing months in advance and what if something happens and I decide to back out (family member/friend passes away, girlfriend wakes up and tells me to go take a hike, etc.), Ill need travel insurance. Went with AIG (Travel Guard, Short Term, Plan A) which provides cancellation, medical, etc. Cost for each of us is 2,342 baht for 14 days or less (traveling outside of Asia). I dont think theyll cover my expenses if I decide to back out because she dumps me.

I started checking on Visa requirements for me (American) and the Thai girlfriend. Getting a tourist Visa doesnt seem to be a problem for me (I can get one at the Cairo Airport if I want),but Egypt requires a Thai to get a Visa before traveling to the country.

We visited the Egyptian Consulate here in BKK [Las. Colinas Building 42nd Floor 6 Sukhumvit 21 Bangkok 10110 Tel. (062) 6617184- 2620236 a better Telephone number to use might be 02-2620236] to see what they will require from us for her to get a 2 week tourist visa. It doesnt seem to be much of a problem,they just want me to write them a letter stating she will be traveling with me while we tour Egypt, our round trip air tickets, fill out their Visa Application (can be downloaded here: http://www.touregypt.net/visa.htm and she has to provide a certificate of employment and bank statement/financial document) and itinerary (hotel reservation/s). The consulate also told us that they could not issue a Visa more than two months prior to our departure,so we planed the visit to the Egyptian Consulate at the beginning of October. 

I took all the paper work to the consulate on a Thursday (between 10am and 12 noon), waited about 15 minuets, gave them 1,500 baht for processing the Thai girlfriends visa application and 600 baht for mine while they were checking over the paper work and then they told me to come back the next Monday (between 2pm and 3pm) to pick up the Visas.
Both Visas were approved for a three week visit with an open window to travel for two months starting the date the passports were stamped. 

The letter we gave the Egyptian Consulate:

October X, 2009

Egyptian Consulate 
Las. Colinas Building 
42nd Floor
6 Sukhumvit 21, Bangkok, Thailand 10110

RE: Tourist Visas to Egypt

Dear Sir or Madam,

X X (a Thai citizen) and I (X X X - a US citizen) are planning a trip (together) to the country of Egypt during the month of November 2009. Our flight schedules, hotel destinations, tourist visa applications and Nile River Cruise itinerary are attached.
X X has also included a certificate of employment and a financial document (copy of bank statement).

We are each requesting a 14 day tourist Visa (single entry) starting November X, 2009 to visit the country of Egypt.

If you have any questions regarding this issue, I can be reached at 081.XXXXXXX.

Thank you in advance, we look forward to hearing from you.


Respectfully,


________________________ 
X & X
USA Passport # xxxxxxxxx Thailand Passport # xxxxxxx

----------


## S Landreth

Heres our Schedule:

November X, 2009 fly into Cairo, visit some sites around Cairo
November X, 2009 still in Cairo
November X, 2009 still in Cairo
November X, 2009 Fly into Luxor, morning flight move to boat to start cruise
November X - X, 2009, on boat (seven nights)
November X, 2009, leave boat after breakfast fly to Cairo (from Luxor) on afternoon flight, stay evening in Cairo
November X, leave Cairo for BKK on an evening flight and during the day visit places we might have missed.

Some places we intend to visit while in Cairo (and post pictures of): Pyramids and The Sphinx (night show also), Giza Quarries, City of the Dead, Egyptian Museum, some papyrus shops, try to do a boat ride on the river (maybe evening ride) while in Cairo and visit some vendors (selling whatever).

The Cruise will stop at these places (and guide us too) along the way: The Karnak & Luxor Temples, Esna, Edfu Temple, Komombo, Kom Ombo, Aswan, Sailing on the Nile by felucca around Agha Khan Mausoleum, Visit the High Dam, Granite Quarries and the Temple of Philae, Komombo Temple and Visit the West Bank (Valley of Kings, Hatshepsut)

When we get back to Thailand, Ill start posting pictures and details about the cruise and where we stayed while in Cairo.

Any advice (places we should visit/stay away from/etc) from anyone who has ever been to Egypt would be appreciated.

----------


## Loy Toy

*Nile River Cruise with the Thai Girlfriend* 

Glad to see your girlfriend dressed for the occasion mate.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^I dont know whose eyes they are, but they are pretty. The girlfriend has pretty dark doe eyes.

----------


## Don Juan

Thai's seem to have trouble getting into places.

Rather them than the ones they should be keeping out.

----------


## Bangyai

My old girlfriend Nit, always wanted to go to Egypt. Closest I got was buying her an incense pyramid from Chatuchak which I broke before I gave it to her. Sigh....such is life. I'll follow your trip with interest and see what an experience I might have had.
Have a nice time both of you , and can you confirm that the Kings Chamber inside the great pyramid still smells of arab piss. It did when I crawled up there.

----------


## Happyman

> and can you confirm that the Kings Chamber inside the great pyramid still smells of arab piss. It did when I crawled up there.


Sorry about that my friend - not a arab but t'was me in the early 80's - got took short after a skinful of Stella ! 

 :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I went to Egypt as a kid, boat stopped in Port Said and we got a coach to Cairo, half way through the desert we stopped at a restaurant, as we walked in the cleaner was sweeping all the used toilet paper from the toilet across the restaurant floor  :Sad:  just had a bottle of coke there after that.

Cairo was pretty good, went to the Egyptian Museum to see the mummies and gold caskets, got food poisoning at the Hilton, went to see the sphinx and the pyramids, then back to the boat and onto Israel and Jurasalem, wouldn't mind going back but the flights from Thailand are damn expensive  :Sad: 

*Weather Forecasts for Egypt*

----------


## callippo

the best way Nile river trip is on a small fellucca sail boat. We took ours tacking upstream from Luxor to the Edfu temple, it's an overnighter, you just sleep on the boat at the riverside. It's unbelievably peaceful. There's just the two you and the driver. At night you stop by an island, he cooks a meal, and you sleep under the stars.

we got a package just from a travel agency in Cairo that was train to Aswan, night in an hotel, early start tour to Abu Simbel two hours drive away, bus to Luxor, overnight at an hotel, guided tour of the Valley of Kings and Queens the next day, and then fellucca boat up to the Edfu temple, also Esna temple, then bus to Hurghada. 

that was when the package tour we booked in Cairo ended. You can tailor make them to suit your needs. 

after that, we went independently by boat across the Gulf of Suez to Sharm el Sheikh, and then up the peninsular to Dahab, for brilliant snorkelling and diving.

it's a while ago now but  in 1999, this tour cost $150 per person all in, and that's everything except (some) meals and the modest temple admission fees - all transport and the hotel accommodation was included in the price. 

obviously we gave generous baksheesh to especially to the felucca sailor/driver. 

I'm sure the cruiseships are great, I've been tempted by them myself especially as the prices seem reasonable even when booked overseas, but I'm not kidding, felucca is the best way to sail the Nile - sometimes, we'd pass by the big cruiseships and we'd spot the passengers who would be waving at us, and you could tell they were jealous of us inches away from the water, bravely tacking our way upstream in the tiny sail boat. 

OK, we might have had to shit in a hole in the ground, while they had waiter service like on a cruise ship, but our boat was still the better one to be on. 

whatever you'll enjoy Egypt. It's got to be pretty close to being the best all-round tourist destination in the world.

----------


## callippo

you've chosen just one of the better months (November) by the way. Not too hot, and not too cold - in December/January it can get distinctly chilly in Egypt, even Cairo can often get into single figures at night. In the desert when the temps drop markedly at night, and when there's elevation, it can get even colder than that. 

its quite like Thailand, it can get cold but never quite cold enough to freeze.

----------


## Panda

Went on a cruise ship down the Nile and was a great experience. Swimming pool and bar on the top deck where you could sit in the shade with a cold beer and take the passing scenery in. The food was good too.

The tourist sights are incredible. The country is well worth the visit.

Be very careful on the roads. They drive like maniacs. Worse than Thailand.

----------


## S Landreth

Thanks for the well wishes.

I was told that the walkways into some of the Pyramids were kind of musty, I understand why now, thanks to Bangyai and Happyman. It doesnt sound too appealing. 
And they say the Egyptians were such good builders, in their time. Maybe good builders but not good planners. They should have planned for the future and built some bathrooms in those Pyramids so that people could take a piss while pillaging their remains. 

It is nice to know some of you have been there and enjoyed your trip. Panda well be doing the same thing as you once did,sitting on the top deck next to the pool enjoying the scenery. And DD if you check the airfares with Egyptair (direct flights to and from Cairo, 812.00 US) you might find them reasonable. 

Don Juan it was a little disturbing to find out what they required from a Thai (and from me in letter form) to visit the country. A certificate of employment? What if she wasnt working,.could she still go? Financial documents? What if she didnt want to show one of her accounts? I wouldnt want to (for a tourist visa),...hell I dont even like showing the Thai consulate in the states proof I can live over here without becoming a burden to the Thai society. Do they think shes going to show too much skin? Maybe they have a problem with women who might wear painted on jeans. Just silly the stigma some people have about Thais.

Callippo well be sailing on a felucca, for a short time. I guess they (the cruise operators) want to give us the experience of that type of boat. It would be nice to sail the Nile like you did, however I dont think it would provide us with the comforts we have become accustom to at this stage in both of our lives (you know like a toilet that flushed, something along the lines you mentioned). I also dont think I could live down the ridicule my family and some of my friends wives who have become very fond of the girlfriend would give me, once they found out how we spent our trip.
Sailing on a felucca, sleeping under the stars,does sound more romantic. If I was younger and had the time and money, I would do it your way. And yes,.Ill be one of those people sitting on the top deck of the boat we are on and watching the feluccas as we pass them and think how nice it would be.

----------


## sabang

A grand tour for you and your lady to look forward to, and the rest of us look forward to the Trip report. Have a great time.  :Smile:

----------


## fish

look forward to your posts and pics when you get back. im thinking of going there early next year.

----------


## S Landreth

Flew into Cairo yesterday and visited to a few sites. When I get back to Thailand I will attach stories to the pictures (many more).

----------


## kingwilly

> the best way Nile river trip is on a small fellucca sail boat. We took ours tacking upstream from Luxor to the Edfu temple, it's an overnighter, you just sleep on the boat at the riverside. It's unbelievably peaceful. There's just the two you and the driver. At night you stop by an island, he cooks a meal, and you sleep under the stars.
> 
> we got a package just from a travel agency in Cairo that was train to Aswan, night in an hotel, early start tour to Abu Simbel two hours drive away, bus to Luxor, overnight at an hotel, guided tour of the Valley of Kings and Queens the next day, and then fellucca boat up to the Edfu temple, also Esna temple, then bus to Hurghada. 
> 
> that was when the package tour we booked in Cairo ended. You can tailor make them to suit your needs. 
> 
> after that, we went independently by boat across the Gulf of Suez to Sharm el Sheikh, and then up the peninsular to Dahab, for brilliant snorkelling and diving.
> 
> it's a while ago now but  in 1999, this tour cost $150 per person all in, and that's everything except (some) meals and the modest temple admission fees - all transport and the hotel accommodation was included in the price. 
> ...


totally agree., small boatts the way to go, cruise ship crowds give me nightmares, in fact my parents did one down the nile just last year. nuff said,

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I did a tour of Egypt about 15 years ago. It was a great experience and I'm sure you'll enjoy yourselves. :Smile:  I recommend going to the night show at the pyramids, it was just like the James bond movie without the killings.

----------


## S Landreth

^We were there last night,......it was educational and chilly.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Was at the pyramids for the millenium. Jean Michelle Jarre or wotever his name is did a 12 hour gig.

If in Dahab in the Sinai, go for a walk into the mountains behind, bring pot, food, water, and fire logs. Go to the highest peak... Smoke... Lie back and enjoy a 360 degree nightsky with neither land nor light pollution obscuring your vision. Then root the missus and smoke up some more.

Happy days.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

There was an old tour guide called Mohamed that showed us around Luxor temple (or one of the temples) and very dramatically started the tour by saying.

"In ancient times, before entering the temple, the great sphinx would ask each person this riddle which they had to answer corectly before being aloud to passssssss ooooo (drama added  :Smile: ). What has 4 legs in the morning, 2 legs in the afternoon and 3 legs at night? ooooooo"

I was only 15 and the youngest person on the tour by about 40 years but answered it straight away and he called me a cheeky little shit and that I'd ruined his act as no one normally gets it. :Smile: 

I saw him on the national geographic channel a few years ago and he was still telling the same story. Maybe you'll get him! :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

Errrr!  I give up ! what is the answer  :Confused:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Man. 

4 legs in the morning (baby crawling on all fours) 2 legs in the afternoon (adult) 3 legs in the evening (old man with walking stick)

----------


## S Landreth

> There was an old tour guide called Mohamed that showed us around Luxor temple (or one of the temples) and very dramatically started the tour by saying.
> 
> "In ancient times, before entering the temple, the great sphinx would ask each person this riddle which they had to answer corectly before being aloud to passssssss ooooo (drama added ). What has 4 legs in the morning, 2 legs in the afternoon and 3 legs at night? ooooooo"
> 
> I was only 15 and the youngest person on the tour by about 40 years but answered it straight away and he called me a cheeky little shit and that I'd ruined his act as no one normally gets it.
> 
> I saw him on the national geographic channel a few years ago and he was still telling the same story. Maybe you'll get him!


 
Our guide (during our first day) wasnt as colorful as yours seemed to be, but he was knowledgeable and I will share some good stories about him when I get back to Thailand.
I will look for your guide once we get to Luxor,.now that I know the answer to his question, maybe Ill be the spoiler. :Smile: 

Yesterday we visited Khan El Khalili Bazar (said to be the largest outdoor market in Africa?) and walked the streets of Cairo.

Just a warning to anyone of you who will bring your Thai girlfriend/spouse to Cairo,.The girlfriend drew a lot of attention yesterday with her full length Thai skirt (more than she wanted at the bazar). Most of the women here dress in black so the bright yellow skirt she was wearing got some criticism (all of it good, but some of the women would gawk a little too long).

----------


## Bangyai

> Man. 
> 
> 4 legs in the morning (baby crawling on all fours) 2 legs in the afternoon (adult) 3 legs in the evening (old man with walking stick)


Hmmm........not much of a riddle as riddles go. I never thought the great sphinx would be such a fraud . Glad you sussed it so easily .

----------


## S Landreth

Yesterday we went to visit the City of the Dead, in Cairo.


 
Mausoleum 


 
Marble casket, made to look like a bed 

 
Flew into Luxor today and we are on the boat. Visited a few sites today (KarnakTemple and LuxorTemple).
 
Karnak Temple

----------


## S Landreth

Yesterday we visited A-Deir Al-Bahari Temple, the Valley of the Kings and the Valley of the Queens then left the dock. We were not allowed to take any pictures around/in the Valley of the Kings and Queens.

 
Some Place in Luxor

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the update, but only 6 of your pics show for me. None of the ones in your last post show.

----------


## S Landreth

^I dont know what it is? When I preview the post before I post it,.the pictures are there. It might have something to do with my connection?????????

By the way,.thank you to one of the Mods who posted the last set of pictures for me.

----------


## natalie8

Hmmm.... I'll just have to enjoy the ones that I can see. My husband and I would like to go to Egypt someday and we have friends who live in Cairo.

----------


## S Landreth

^Lucky you,….you know someone here. It is a beautiful country. You both should visit, when you have a chance.

Today we visited the Edfu temple then sailed to Kom ombo to visit the temple there.




 


 

If I am unable to post these pictures (due to my connection?), this might be the last update until I reach Thailand.

----------


## S Landreth

Another attempt at posting a picture while still in Egypt…………


Most of the day yesterday was spent sailing and we took some pictures of life on the Nile.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Your URL for the pictures is wrong.

You put "http://1.1.1.3/bmi/teakdoor.com/Gallery/..."

It should be "https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/..."

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you!

Thursday (one day I did not update) we visited Aswan to tour the High Dam, Philea Temple and an unfinished Obelisk (in a quarry). We took a short ride on a Faluca before doing something outside the tour which was to visit a Nubian village, during the evening.


 
Philea Temple 

 
Faluca Ride 

 
My ride to the Nubian village

----------


## S Landreth

The boat trip ended yesterday in Luxor so we visited the Luxor Museum on our own. It is a must see if you ever visit Luxor. You will not need a guide at the museum, all of the exhibits have descriptions written next to them. However you are not allowed to take pictures in the museum.

Today well spend the day in Luxor, revisiting the Luxor Temple and then fly back to Cairo for the evening, then leave for BKK late the next evening.

When I get back Ill put some posts together with pictures of the places we visited, some dos and donts and some suggestions.

 
Luxor Museum 

 
Egyptian Sunset

----------


## natalie8

Nice! Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Great shots;
I have aLwys loved Egypt and have been a few times but thought Cario smelled like a huge toilet, (this was back in the early 80's) has it changed?

I took one trip up the Nile all the way to the head in Uganda and went by local transport, (boat.train, truck) and it was one of the most amazing journeys of my life. 4 months and more than 1 near death experinece.

We went to see the light show at the pryamids and sat in the graveyard an watched it for free.  Amazing

Would love to go back and travel by style.

----------


## dogblower

After working there for just over 3 years, the last thing on my mind would be going back as a tourist. Glad you enjoyed the trip. What did the wife think?

----------


## sagegong

> The boat trip ended yesterday in Luxor so we visited the Luxor Museum on our own. It is a must see if you ever visit Luxor. You will not need a guide at the museum, all of the exhibits have descriptions written next to them. However you are not allowed to take pictures in the museum.
> 
> Today well spend the day in Luxor, revisiting the Luxor Temple and then fly back to Cairo for the evening, then leave for BKK late the next evening.
> 
> When I get back Ill put some posts together with pictures of the places we visited, some dos and donts and some suggestions.
> 
>  
> Luxor Museum 
> 
> ...


Do you think your Girlfriend enjoyed the trip or was she yowning all the way whilst you couldn't get enough of it. I am just wondering as I have taken Girlfriends on various trips before and found that Thais just dont appriciate history or even other Cities and coultures, nice shots . ::spin::

----------


## TizMe

I lived on the other side of the Red Sea for a while, where I learned that fuckingegyptian is one word. This was confirmed by my one and only visit to Egypt.

----------


## S Landreth

^^^^Your question about Cairo smelling,I have some pictures Ill share with everyone (outside markets that the locals frequent, didnt smell that good). But in short, it was fine.


^^^The girlfriend was the major reasons we visited,..she wanted to see the country more than I. She did enjoy herself and still is because we are still in country,for a few hours. I had to remind her that it can get up to 50 degrees during the summer months and she started looking for her shoes. Ill share more stories when I get back to BKK.

^^She has enjoyed every place she has visited with me and would like to visit Egypt again in a few years (5?) after they have completed the new museum/s. I have taken her to NY [Central Park, a play (Wicked), the falls, etc], white water rafting in the Colorado River (she liked meeting American Indians and the rafting), Miami, Ft Lauderdale, Florida Keys, Central Florida and has enjoyed each place. She can not wait to get back to Florida/Miami and spend some time there next year (even a little upset with me because I want her to stay just the month of March and not April too, with me). She visited other places before meeting me like Germany and other places in the states with her girlfriends and enjoyed it (she wants to visit California again).
I asked her if she wanted to do Rome for a month (gonna to try to rent a place for a month) next year. She said yes, real quick,then told me how good looking the guys were over there. She might not be coming home with me.  :Smile: 
The girlfriend enjoys history, different cultures and traveling to different places. I know another Thai woman who travels a lot. She did India and then visited the Great Wall just last year. I am sure if you keep looking youll find a Thai that will enjoy traveling.

^Havent met any of them yet (Finegyptians),..well maybe one taxi diver.

----------


## bobbysan124

Looking forward to more pics.

----------


## S Landreth

I wanted to do these few posts before I start to post the pictures of the places we visited.

Heres what we did while in Egypt:

November 13, 2009, flew into Cairo on an early morning flight from BKK (www.egyptair.com) and visited the Cairo/Egyptian Museum, the Giza Pyramids, a papyrus shop, a perfume shop, the Sphinx, Sound and Light Show at the Pyramids and stayed the night at Grand Hyatt Cairo (http://www.cairo.grand.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp)

November 14, 2009, Visited the a local market and a Mosque before we went out on the streets

November 15, 2009, Visited the City of the Dead before visiting a famous Mosque were the tomb of the last King of Egypt is

November 16, 2009, Flew to Luxor (www.egyptair.com) on a morning flight and moved to the boat to start cruise (www.sonestacruises.com, we sailed on the Nile Goddess, 7 night Luxor Round Trip) and visited Karnak and Luxor Temples

November 17, 2009, visited the West Bank [Valley of the Kings, Valley of the Queens and Hatshepsut [a female Pharaoh ( Hatshepsut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) ] then sailed to Edfu

November 18, 2009, visited Edfu Temple then sailed to Kom ombo to visit the temple there

November 19, 2009, Sailed to Aswan (last night) and visited the High Dam, Philea Temple, unfinished Obelisk, sailed on a Faluca in the afternoon and then visited a Nubian Village (late afternoon/early evening)

November 20, 2009, went into Aswan to visit some markets/walked the streets (not a part of the tour). No scheduled tours so most of the day was spent on the boat

November 21, 2009, Sailed back to Kom ombo then to Edfu

November 22, 2009, Sailed to Luxor 

Monday, November 23, 2009, Visited the Luxor Museum (not part of tour) and revisited the Luxor Temple (during the day and on our own), later we flew back to Cairo (from Luxor) on late afternoon flight, checked back into Grand Hyatt Cairo

Tuesday, November 24, Visited the Cairo Museum (again but on our own without a guide) before walking the streets of Cairo then left Cairo for BKK on a late evening flight

I think I have the order right????????

----------


## S Landreth

About Egyptair,.

I have never flown with them before and only booked with them because they had direct, available and reasonably priced flights from Bangkok to Cairo (and Cairo to Luxor), that met with our schedule. The crew/s seemed to be fine (attentive) during the 4 different flights we had with them. There were 6 different meals served during these flights and I only ate one (breakfast back to Bangkok) that I should have passed on. All the flights we took with them seemed to be packed.


 

 

One more thing not related to Egyptair but related to transportation in Egypt. A couple at our table during the cruise told us about the train trip from Cairo to Luxor instead of taking a flight (8 to10 hour train ride versus our 1 hour flight). The train line/company in Egypt will advertise the train ride as something special (maybe akin to an Oriental Express), but it isnt. The couple described the ride and accommodations as what we might experience on a 3rd class Thai train trip.
They wanted to see Egypt from a train ride (which I like to do while in Thailand), to get the experience. They got more than they wanted and booked a flight back to Cairo.


 
Not the Oriental Express

----------


## S Landreth

About Cairo Grand Hyatt,

After viewing several hotels and their accommodations on-line I thought the Hyatt would suit our needs because it was centrally located, on the Nile, provided free high speed internet connection and a free breakfast (coffee, tea and hors doeuvres all day, also) under certain conditions. The rooms are OK and the views we had were nice, but the girlfriend liked the bathrooms,..something about a big bathtub to splash around in, large mirror and a bidet.


 

 

Views from the room during the first visit (above),Pyramids in the distance.

Below are a couple of pictures from the room during our last evening in Cairo (the other side of the building).




 

Where breakfast is served and where we were able to get a free internet connection all day, via Wy-Fi connection to the laptop we brought along (below).


 

Free breakfast (more like a brunch for us and you can eat until ya pop) pictures below.


 

 

 

 

Random pictures of the Hyatt pictures below.

----------


## S Landreth

Sonesta Cruises has a few boats in their fleet, which travel at different times. We were told there were 326 cruise ships (like this) on the Nile (and Egypt is not permitting any more at this time). When they are docked at Luxor they are sometimes 5 deep with ships next to the dock. Row after row after row,
There are many types of cruises to choose from, even some as low as 500 (US dollars) per person for a 5 day cruise (we were told by an Australian guest). We selected the Nile Goddess because it looked OK (just like most of the rest) and visited most of the tourist destinations we wanted to see.
These types of boats all look the same from the outside. 


 
ships next to dock 

 
inside cabin 

 
view from cabin 

 
Nile Goddess 

Below are inside pictures of the Nile Goddess

----------


## S Landreth

Our first day in Cairo,..

We arrived early in the morning and had nothing planed so we went to the concierge desk to see what we could set up. For the day, he set us up with a tour guide that would take us to, the Cairo/Egyptian Museum, Giza Pyramids, the Sphinx, the Sound and Light Show and various shops around Cairo.

You are not allowed to take a camera into the museum and during the first security check the girlfriend was caught trying to get a camera into the museum. Unbeknownst to me she had purchased a camera (in BKK on sale two weeks before the trip that will take panoramic shots) and tried to get it into the museum. Nice try and we might have been able get some good shots (without using a flash). Evidently using a flash will hurt some items in the museum.

There is an area [under the restaurant (?)] at the museum that will give/rent you a tape that will guide you through the museum, like an audio guide. They are also required for groups of 5 or more people, using a guide. They dont want guides trying to speak over one another in the museum and the audio guide will help you understand what the guide is telling you without the guides yelling over another groups guide.

You can find guides next to the ticket booth. Bargain with them (there is heavy competition between the guides) and try to find a certified guide (wearing a badge around their neck).

We only spent about 1 ½ hours in the Egyptian Museum during our first visit so when we got back to Cairo after the cruise we retuned to spend more time. 


Because we were not allowed to take a camera into the museum the pictures I have posted are a bit disappointing (just some statues outside the museum).


 


 

 

 

 

 
restaurant at museum 

 
audio center under restaurant

----------


## S Landreth

The Giza Pyramids and Sphinx,

Visiting the Pyramids and Sphinx was a nice experience. They are impressive.

The guide was able to get us into the inside of the large pyramid (with a little cash), even though they were turning back other visitors. I was told the Egyptian government will only allow so many people into the pyramid each day and since it was later in the day when we got there, they had already met their quota. 
I was also told, you were not allowed to take a camera into the pyramids (I did), but I saw many people with them inside.

You can also take a camel and/or horse ride in the same area that the pyramids are at.

----------


## S Landreth

The guide also took us by two different shops. One where we were told they make papyrus paper (dont believe them) and a perfume shop. 
When we entered the papyrus shop an employee (a cute sales girl) took us and explained to us how the paper is made (history behind it also). She then started with her sales pitch,.50% off,..60% off, etc. We did purchase some paper/prints.
Later we found out, after visiting another papyrus shop in Cairo that most all of the papyrus prints are the same in each shop. Nothing individual about them, everyone carries the same prints (it seems). We also found out that the guide would usually get 50% of the sale from the tourists he brought into the shop.

We also visited a perfume shop but didnt take any pictures. Same routine as the papyrus shop,..pretty sales girl (should have gotten a picture of Barbie, our sales girl) meets you and gives you some history and then with the sales pitch. The girlfriend purchased one bottle of perfume, that will sit on the bathroom counter for a year, never to be used.


 

 

 

 

 

 
the one above we purchased and will probably have framed 

To end the day we were taken to the Sound and Light Show at the pyramids. They will use lights/lasers and project them up on the pyramid and proceed to tell you a story (history lesson) about the pharaohs, sphinx and building of the monuments/tombs/pyramids. I will not tell you the ending,.you will have to go see the show for yourself. 
Couldnt tell ya anyway,...we left a little early because the girlfriend got a bit cold sitting outside in the cool breeze.
Couldnt get any pictures because it was too dark for our cameras.

Oh yeah,.we were taken to dinner at some restaurant near the pyramids that was supposed to be the oldest established restaurant still in business in Cairo. The girlfriend was shown how to prepare a certain type of bread (?).


 

the baker 

If you do ever get a chance to visit Cairo you might want to skip the visit to the concierges desk, because it was pricey. You can find tour guides standing outside each tourist attraction that would be more than happy to take you inside and show you around, for a fee.
Finding the right tour guide might be a bit more difficult. Look for the kids/people who are wearing a badge hanging around their necks. As I understand a licensed tour guide has a 4 year college degree in Egyptian history (Egyptology) and has to be relicensed every 5 years (and has to be educated about new finds/history during those 5 years to get relicensed).

----------


## Bangyai

> The Giza Pyramids and Sphinx,
> 
> Visiting the Pyramids and Sphinx was a nice experience. They are impressive.
> 
> The guide was able to get us into the inside of the large pyramid (with a little cash), even though they were turning back other visitors. I was told the Egyptian government will only allow so many people into the pyramid each day and since it was later in the day when we got there, they had already met their quota. 
> I was also told, you were not allowed to take a camera into the pyramids (I did), but I saw many people with them inside.
> 
> You can also take a camel and/or horse ride in the same area that the pyramids are at.


 
Yes yes.....but has the piss smell been sorted out yet ?

----------


## TizMe

> 


I was very underwhelmed by the Sphinx.

Photos similar to this one taken with the pyramid in the background, but no people standing next to it, had always given me the impression that it was much bigger than it really is.

This photo, at least gives it true perspective by having people standing near it.

----------


## S Landreth

^you do get a better perspective of the Sphinx standing next to it,………..





> Yes yes.....but has the piss smell been sorted out yet ?


 
When I entered into the walkway I did smell a combination of sweat and mildew (and maybe rock/dirt also), but not urine. There was a lack of ventilation (obvious reason) throughout the walkway to the tomb. When I did finally make it to the tomb, there were maybe 15 people in this small confined space (poor lighting) so I just looked in and turned around. The tomb did smell a little worse then in the walkway, but not like urine. Maybe it was everyone’s breath?????????????? Or a combination of breath, sweat and mildew.

By the way I enjoyed your thread “ https://teakdoor.com/bangkok-forum/59025-the-canals-of-bangyai-suburban-bangkok.html ”
We’ll be in your neighborhood in the coming weeks to look at some property.

I was a bit busy today and did not have the time to write another post about day 2 of our stay in Cairo, but I was able to combine some clips of our Faluca ride while in Aswan a couple of days ago and will share that today.

----------


## Bangyai

> Well be in your neighborhood in the coming weeks to look at some property.


Hell of a lot of moo bahns being built so I'm sure you'll find something to suit.
The new cineplex , Bangyai Square , opens tomorrow with a lot of western food outlets, which will be nice. Also there is a Carrefour and Big C opposite each other and A Tesco just down the road. BTS is the next big project to arrive but that could be a few years in the construction. 50 minutes from Ayudhaya, 30 minutes from Sanam Luang....altogether very convenient. If you need any search tips let me know !

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you for the information, I especially like the idea of the BTS coming. I might contact you after we view the (couple of different pieces of) property to get your thoughts.

Our 2nd day in Cairo,..

We visited a local market (where tourists and locals frequent) and visited a Mosque before walking the streets. During our second visit (after the cruise) we also walked the streets of Cairo (close to the Hyatt). I am combining those walking the street pictures together for this post. Hope it gives the viewer a feel of the streets in Cairo.

 
Mosque in the background  

Inside the Mosque (the girlfriend was not allowed inside), below


 

 


 

Short market visit below


 
going into the market area 
 

 

In the streets of Cairo, below


 

 

 

 

 
what's with the 8XL size?

----------


## S Landreth

Day 3 in Cairo,

We wanted to visit the City of the Dead just to see what it was all about. I had read that because of the lack of housing for the poor in Cairo (maybe 3 to 5 mill) that some Egyptians (who can not afford housing in the city) were moving into some of the mausoleums. Its true,.and it is just a shame. Some of the wealthier families can afford to have guards or other family members live in these (or next to the) mausoleums but the poorer families can not and people will some times move into them (even open up shops in them).

Some mausoleums are kept in good condition,others deplorable. We visited just a few and asked the keepers if we could visit them before entering (we were told no by one woman).

In some of the mausoleums, it seems entire family members are there (we were told by one keeper),..father, mother, kids, pets and even the help (who are placed either below or on the outside of the mausoleums we visited).

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
break it open and you'll find the help 

 

 

Next we went to visit a Mosque where we were told the last King of Egypt tomb was, with his three wives. 

The man who took us told us that this Mosque was his favorite and we were fortunate that he knew the man (keeper of the keys) that let us in to see the tombs (the rooms are kept locked). Please dont quote me but he told us the Last King was Farouk (but the last King might have been his son, Faud, but only for a short time). Our guide wasnt a licensed tour guide. 


** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 
wife 1, 2 and 3

----------


## crazy dog

Nice thread. I went in 1994 just after a bit of an Islamic terror attack but that was a good thing as the country was empty with only about 30 boats on the river. So almost every temple we went to we were they only group there, amazing, like going back to the 1930's. Really is the holiday of a lifetime and in no way a disappointment. Don't buy any gold, I was warned about the quality of the jewelry but I still bought some of the crap. I bought lots of stuff but the only thing I have left are 2 (real) shabti figures that I should not really have taken out of the country. Most of the tourist stuff is awful and the papyrus is usually made from banana leaf, you can tell as it crumbles easily where as papyrus will not.
Unfortunately I went with a schizo black social worker who I had not known long and I did not know she was nuts. She left her meds in the UK and so got increasingly odd as the holiday went on. Highlights for me was Tutankhamen's mask the body of Ramases the II and the temples at Dendera and luxor. Would have gone again but started coming to Thailand the same year.

----------


## S Landreth

^ Nice story. But, sorry to hear about the company you had with you. That might be a problem,..its not like you can drop her off home early.

Lucky for me, either the girlfriend or I wear much (just a watch every now and then) jewelry,.so even though we were taken to jewelry shops, we never went in. No interest.

On our second visit to the Luxor Temple, we were pretty much alone (getting there early) and it was nicer than dealing with the crowds. It would have been nice if all the temples we visited were as empty as when you visited. We did have to wait a few times at different places to get in (Valley of the Kings and Queens were the worst). But good for Egypt,.they are getting some tourist dollars again. Our tour guide told us either Luxor or Edfus economy was largely based on the tourist dollar (60% of it).

Thanks for the thread compliment.


Day 4 in Egypt,

On an early morning flight we flew into Luxor from Cairo and moved to the boat. Nice flight just an hours ride.

Towards mid afternoon we were taken to visit the Karnak Temple in Luxor and towards the evening the Luxor Temple. When we returned to Luxor at the end of our cruise we visited the Luxor Temple again. We wanted to see it during the day. I will combine both days on this post.

Karnak Temple 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Luxor Temple

----------


## crazy dog

Karnak was never finished, you can still see the building ramps at one wall, most of it was highly coloured of course, must have looked amazing.Dendera is a nice temple with one of the few carvings of Cleopatra. Have fun and don't take any 'free' rides to the papyrus 'museum' (shop)

----------


## S Landreth

^ we never made it there

Day 5 in Egypt,

Today we visited the West Bank. Valley of the Kings, Valley of the Queens and Hatshepsut (a female Pharaoh), then sailed to Edfu.

We were not allowed to take a camera into the Valley of the Kings or Queens, but if you do get a chance to visit Egypt you should see these two sites. Both sites have tombs dug into the mountain sides. There are only a few tombs open (alternating) at any one time during the year to the public.

The drawings/etchings/carvings are something to see in these tombs. The paint is still visible in some of the tombs. Remarkable. I was told because of the weather conditions in Egypt (and in the tombs) the paint that was applied soooo many years ago was able to endure this much time.

After visiting the two Valleys we visited Hatshepsut, a female Pharaoh. Since I dont have any pictures to share taken at the Valley of the Kings and Valley of the Queens, Ill post more pictures of Hatshepsut and a few pictures taken while we were cruising to Edfu in the afternoon.

Hatshepsut 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

On our way to Edfu

----------


## shunpike

Beautiful pix, thanx much.

----------


## S Landreth

Day 6 in Egypt,.

We started out the day with a visit to the Edfu temple by horse and carriage. All the horses in that town looked poor. Absolutely horrible the lack of care they receive. Besides seeing the rib cage on our horse you could see the scabs on the horses hind end from the leather straps. Just a silly piece of cloth rapped around the leather making contact with the horse would prevent this happening. 

Later in the day we sailed to Kom ombo to visit the temple there.


Edfu

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Sailing to Kom ombo 

 

Kom ombo (evening shots) 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Horse and carriage ride to Edfu temple

----------


## S Landreth

Day 7 in Egypt (part 1),

This was an eventful day so I will split it into two different posts. The first part will be the visit to the High Dam and the Philae Temple. 
The Aswan High Dam wasnt much of a big deal to see, for me anyhow. If youre interested to know more about it you can have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aswan_Dam
We were told there were no crocodiles on the side of the Dam towards Cairo. Dont believe a word. First of all we saw a few in a Nubian Village we visited that evening and while traveling the Nile we saw a lot of animals along the shore line but there werent many dogs for some strange reason.

The visit to the Philae temple was nice. Its on its own island. You have to take a boat to get out to the site. Beautiful little place. As I understand the temple was flooded for years (under water) after they built the first Dam but after building the second (High Dam) they moved the temple to its resting place.
More information on the site: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philae

Aswan Dam

 

 

 

 

 

 

Philae Temple

dock and boat ride to the temple (below)

 

 

 

Philae from the water (below) 

 

 

 

Philae (below) 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

resting area at Philae (below)

----------


## S Landreth

Day 7 in Egypt (part 2),.

After visiting the Philae Temple we went to see an unfinished Obelisk in a quarry before returning to the boat for lunch and then sailed on a Faluca and finished the day with a visit to a Nubian Village.

I have posted pictures of different Obelisks earlier in this thread (post # 56 just under Luxor Temple heading). They look like the Washington Monument, but not nearly as large (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obelisk). They are built of a single piece of stone. The Obelisk we were taken to see was located in a quarry in Aswan, it was going to be the largest ever, but developed three (?) cracks in it while it was being constructed (chipped away at) and then abandoned where it sits, today.

Sailing on a Faluca would be a nice way to see the Nile, as we learned after our short ride at Aswan. However, I dont think I would enjoy too many overnights on that type of boat. It is just lacking the facilities/comforts we all have become accustom to. I posted a short clip of the ride earlier in this thread (post # 51) and I will share some still shots we took while sailing.

Later in the afternoon and into the early evening we went on a nonscheduled visit to a Nubian village (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubian). A few guests requested that we be taken to visit the village and our guide was happy to accommodate us, for a small price that he would pocket outside the normal pay he was making from the cruise tour operator.

Our guide told us that these Nubians were forced from their homeland after the dam was built and the Egyptian government set aside a piece of land for them to live/move to (free).

The trip to the village was an experience in itself,first a boat ride and then a camel ride into the village. We took an old small rickety boat powered by a 40 hp Suzuki outboard that at sometimes (well many times) would stall out while fighting the current upstream to the area where the camels were waiting for us. 

The camel ride bothered me a bit until I got a hold of the reins. The camels pathway to the village is about 3 feet (1 meter) wide. The camel walks along this path, but only about 3 inches away from a 1:1 slope that is about 30 feet from the toe of the slope. All I kept thinking while this animal was walking,..what if? What if this beast tripped up, miss stepped and started tumbling down the slope, with me? I didnt want to toss around with a ½ ton bag of bones down a slope so the first chance I got I grabbed the reins and moved the animal away from the paths outer edge. The camel jockey (?) attached another camel to me after a few minutes and let me go on my way to the village.

At the Nubian village we were taken to a school and taught how to say our names (and count using their dialect), walked through their market (just selling tourist items) and into someones home for some refreshments (and where they kept a few live small crocodiles in a couple of very small pins).

Unfinished Obelisk

 

  

 

 

Faluca ride


 
our captain 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Nubian Village (and the different rides to get there)







 

 

 

 


 

 
our teacher 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Nubian women 

 

 

 
Nubian Home roof top 

Boat Ride to the village

----------


## natalie8

Great story and pics. What are these?

----------


## S Landreth

^Knives and walking canes,...they were selling them

----------


## natalie8

:Smile:  Ahhh, I like the way they display them.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Day 8 in Egypt,.

Today we had nothing scheduled so we just did some relaxing around the boat after a walk in Luxor.

This might be a good time to tell the viewer about the cruise itself. This was the first cruise I have ever taken. Being raised in Miami we hear a lot of bad stories about cruises (cruise line operators/employees, boat conditions, bad food, etc), so I never thought of taking one until this trip to Egypt. 

I would think all the boats similar to ours had the same type of facilities,spa room, small gym, large sun deck, internet hook-up, satellite TeeVee, small pool, bar and attentive help. Food is OK and theres a lot of it. All the meals are paid for (drinks are extra) so its all you want at each meal. Breakfast was the same menu each morning,..lunch would vary on occasion. They might have a BBQ on the upper deck to change things up every now and then for lunch. Dinners were on a rotating menu.

Each evening they would have something going on in the bar to help the guests get to know one another,like a social hour or two. We skipped most every evening, cause we arent big drinkers and we socialize enough during the day. We both needed time to unwind, check news and mail each evening, anyway.
But we did do two evenings at the bar. One was a Dress Like an Egyptian and the other evening was to see a Belly Dance.

Of course the girlfriend wanted to play dress up. So we went to that event, dressed up. They separated us into our tour groups at that evenings event to compete with one another in three different games,.ours consisted of North Americans (with a Thai), a Scottish couple, two Australian couples, a woman from New Zealand and a French couple who spoke English. The other three groups were from Spain, France and Italy.
We took all three events, but not with any of my help. The girlfriend did pick up a win for us. We were promised a BMW earlier if we showed up and won an event, but all she got was a silly alabaster pyramid paper weight.

The night we went into the bar to see the belly dance looked as it was going to be a big disappointment. Some guy came out in a long dress and most of the women cheered to their husbands displeasure. We were expecting some sexy woman in a skimpy outfit dancing for us and come to find out we are going to be forced to sit through some guy in a dress whirling around and around endlessly for about 10 minuets (I was thinking will this ever end?,I want outa here). It finally ended and then she came out. Not a looker for sure and she seemed tried of the job she was doing, but took some interest when the girlfriend moved up close to her when she started dancing (for pictures). The dancer enjoyed being photographed (but the pictures are worthless,..too dark). After some time of her dancing she started looking for someone in the audience to come up and dance with her. She looked at the girlfriend first, maybe because the girlfriend took some interest. The dancer extended her arms towards the girlfriend and she was up and out on the dance floor in a split second dancing with her. It started to get entertaining then. After the short episode with the girlfriend the dancer came after me. No way, I thought. She started pulling on me and I politely told her she was embarrassing me, but she persisted. But I wasnt giving in and she finally left me. 
Little info about the dance team,..she wasnt Egyptian. She in no way resembled an Egyptian woman. The dance team will also do many boats during the evening,..right after ours they were off doing another dance on another boat. Maybe thats why she looked tired when she got to our boat.

Anyway,those are the highlights being on a boat. Below are some stills and a video of the cruise along the Nile.

----------


## S Landreth

Day 9 in Egypt,..

We were on the boat most of the day (just sailing),nothing planed.

Good time to show the viewer market pictures. The girlfriend likes to visit the markets to see how the locals live.

As you can image there are good markets and not so good markets. We went to both. Some are like the tourist attraction market in BKK,.Lumpinis Night Bazaar and others are similar to the larger neighborhood markets youll find throughout Thailand.

I have to tell you,..the butcher shop pictures are more gruesome than any I have seen in Thailand (tail and hooves, I have never seen that being sold in Thailand).

One picture I did not take but want to tell the reader about. They were selling pigeons at one market. I thought it was like the scams they pull here in Thailand where you give the vendor a few baht and hell let the bird go,giving you good karma. Little does the tourist know these silly birds will fly back home to be sold again the next day. Anyway,the Egyptians were not selling these pigeons to set free. They were selling them to eat. I saw Pigeon on the menu in a restaurant we ate lunch at later in the day. Pigeon? What does it taste like,.chicken, duck, quail, turkey, pheasant, a dove or a rat with wings? 

Someone had asked earlier in this thread if Cairo still smelled bad. There are places in Egypt that do smell bad,around some of these markets are some of those places. It does take some time to get used to the stench. 


First set of two,.........

----------


## S Landreth

Second set of market pictures,.........

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Little info about the dance team,..she wasnt Egyptian. She in no way resembled an Egyptian woman.


I used to frequent a local club in Muscat that had belly dancers (and beer!), they were all from Morocco and came over for 6 months at a time, if I remember right - a couple of passable ones, but most of them were dogs - the locals seemed to like them, though. :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^When I was considering a trip to Egypt I was searching the net and came upon some Belly Dancers (and their videos) who were working in Egypt. Never saw many if any Egyptians on youtube. It is a shame,.it seems like they could make some good money working in the entertainment business (some parts of that country/population look so poor). I would have much rather seen a local Egyptian dancer than someone from outside the country.
Some of those Egyptian women were stunning.

Day 10 in Egypt,...............

We sailed back to Luxor today, then flew back to Cairo (the next day) to finish out our trip (for the next two days). Since there wasnt any more activity that I havent already posted I will share some things I learned when traveling in Egypt that might helpful to someone else before they visit.

Observations/Warnings/Tipping Help:

*Observations:* 

*a)* There is a large amount of officers on the street but especially at the hotels and tourist attractions. They are police officers, military officers and private security, all heavily armed and for the most part young.

To get into our hotel our car was stopped (just over a bridge, entering into the Hotel compound, every time we entered),trunk popped and they look inside, dog smells around the car and with mirrors they are looking under the car.

After getting to the hotel reception area (where they will check your bags) before getting into the front door, they will ask you to remove your coat and bag/s and place them on a belt to be scanned. You will also be asked to walk through a metal detector.

At first you feel safe, because you know there are so many check points even before getting into the hotel,but later you start to wonder why all this needed.

*b)* The Egyptians we met were extremely friendly


*Warnings:*

*a)* When you are making a purchase (in or at the street shops, with vendors who might approach you) reduce the price they tell you by 50% and if they do not accept, walk away. They will for the most part give in to your request. Dont get taken advantage of.

*b)* Do not accept anything someone will try to give you or try to put in your hand. They are setting you up. Theyll tell you they want you to keep it. Its just a conversation starter (usually just a trinket of some type).

Little story,..

The first day we got to Egypt we visited the Great Pyramids. A man approached the girlfriend and gave her a little carved blue stone. Naturally she accepted it, being that he seemed to be kind with a big smile, welcoming her to Egypt. Wrong move!

He then asked her if she wanted to take a picture of him. Then I walked up (but still at a distance),..and watched for a bit. I saw her getting a little nervous because he reached for her camera telling her he would take her picture with the Pyramid as a back drop. She was a little hesitant in giving up her camera. I walked over to her and she told me he was scaring her. I asked for the camera back and then he said,.Oh let me get you both together. I told him that would be alright we had enough pictures, but thanks. I got the camera back and he started following us,.mentioned something about the little stone he gave to her and the pictures taken of him. I gave him the stone that he reluctantly took back.

He had is hand out the entire time while talking to me and was a little upset I didnt give him anything. Again dont take anything from a stranger.

*c)* After hailing a taxi youll ask the driver what is the price to a certain place (because most Taxi there do not have a meter inside the car) and theyll tell you No problem. Im thinkin,..what is that suppose to mean? No problem?,..you gonna take us for free? Thats no problem for me. 

They will continue to repeat No problem even while youre in the cab. Dont let them get too far without giving you a price. You dont want to reach your destination and the driver tells you some ridiculous amount he wants from you.

Heres another story about a taxi scam,..I didnt see this one coming.

When we arrived at the Luxor terminal there was no one holding a sign that read Sonesta Cruise or S Landreth as we disembarked from the plane/jitney. None were expected. 

However we didnt expect this either,..

After getting your luggage and heading towards the exit door, to look for a taxi you will be approached by men wanting to help you get a taxi and to carry (push) your bags. How nice. But, I have a problem with anyone grabbing my bags and being so helpful when I am perfectly capable, so I dont let anyone touch them. Anyway, someone will guide you towards the taxi drivers, who are all sitting or standing just a few yards away from the exit door.

They will ask you where you are going and after discussing it between themselves one of the taxi drivers will say he knows where that line docks. Great right? 

So you proceed to follow him,..and just to let you know, the taxi driver has gained a helper to push your bags. Now you have three men in tow,the taxi driver, the guy wanting to push your bags (who I dont let,..but he insisted on pushing the bags with me, grinning all the way) and the first man who approached you at the exit door.

Not so far into the walk towards the taxi I ask the taxi driver how much? He says. no problem. Im thinkin, yeah right and ask him again, how much? Same answer from him. Now I stop and ask him and he gives me a price of 120 Egyptian pounds (bout 22 US dollars). OK, now I am fine. I know how much its gonna cost. I thought anyways,.we were not there, yet.

Finally get to the taxi and two of the men are standing there with their hands out (not literally). Im thinkin, what the f,..go way and give them a kind of thank you smile look before getting into the taxi. 

Now the fun part. The taxi driver gets close to the docks,..you can see the boats. Then he slows down to ask someone where Sonesta (our cruise line) docks. Guy points to the right after getting the name clear. Well we go,driving and driving (remember earlier in another post these boats are lined up row after row,326 of them),to the end,.no more boats and we arent there yet. Taxi driver asks someone else. He points in the other direction,.No shit,.weve run out of boats. We start driving, again. He asks someone else,and he tells us to keep going.
We finally we reach the dock and as we are getting out the taxi driver tells us the taxi fee is now 50 Egyptian pounds more (about 10 extra US dollars). I pay it,

I wasnt upset with the fare,.it was what we found out later, that was disturbing. We were talking to a couple on the boat that experienced the same event/s. Its a racket. Get ya into the cab (no meters in the cabs for the most part, in all of Egypt), quote you a price and then at the end of the line tell you its gonna costs more. 

*d)* Sales people (men for the most part) will approach you when you either are walking in a market area or walking out of a tourist site. They will get in your face, guide you towards their shops, hold up clothing in your face (showing you what they have to sell), anything to get your attention. 

If you dont want to be harassed do not look at them, dont make eye contact (talk to the person you are with), do not look into their shops and whatever you do, do not stop. They will set clothing items on your shoulder. Do not offer to give it back to them,theyll never take it back. Just find a place to lay it down, nicely,..a fence, a wall or the ground. Believe me,.before it hits the ground, they will have it theirs hands.

It got so bad at times (sales people trying to get women to purchase things, because they think they are the softer touch), I learned a trick,..get between the sales person and your girlfriend. It makes it harder for them to get to her. If you have to, which I did on several occasions, walk the girlfriend next to the wall/fence when youre leaving a tourist site and you get between the sales person and her. You buffer her (the wall is the buffer on the other side). It makes it more difficult for them to get to her. Pain in the ass,...they are at times.

*e)* If you are sailing,.bring something with you that will settle your stomach. There were more than several people on board who got mildly sick. Not from the boats motion (there is none to speak of), from the food (spoiled food?).

*Tipping help:*

After a discussion with other members on board (who also researched it) about how much to tip our guide we found out it would be proper to give him 10 Egyptian pounds (2 US dollars) per day per person.

For the entire crew on the boat we were told by our tour guide that 10 Egyptian pounds per evening per person would be fine (give it to the person who checks you out). The girlfriend gave the guy who tended our room an extra 10 US dollars for his help. I think she enjoyed having her bed turn down (evenings) or made up (each morning and during the day) every time she went into the room.

Most other people we would tip at a rate of 10% of the bill (or more, depending on their help). Taxi drivers, restaurant help, etc.

Heres a tipping site that might be helpful if you visit Egypt.

http://www.luxortraveltips.com/essentials/tipping.htm




next years trip (October 2010?), maybe a month in Rome

----------


## StrontiumDog

Fantastic thread. Thanks so much for the photos, the explanations, the tips and detail. 

Threads like this are what make TD great. 

Cheers!

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you. Happy to know you enjoyed it.

----------


## robuzo

Great thread, hope to make it to Egypt one day myself.

By the way, if you want to try pigeon you can find it in French joints.  In Bangkok, Chef Herve at Le Beaulieu on soi 19 usually has pigeon on the menu, haven't tried it but if Herve makes it, it's good.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thing that bothers me about trying pigeon is their diet. Like eating turkey or quail, little bit gamey tasting if it is shot out in the wild. You know you can see their last meal so to speak when you clean them,..seeds for the most part. But what do you find when you clean a pigeon? Bubble gum? Moldy bread? Cigarette butts? Discards from the street vendors?

I guess you could purchase corn fed pigeons (like at the restaurant you suggested here in BKK), like our turkey and quail in the states that we get at the supermarkets. But I have never seen any pigeon?

Thanks for the recommendation. I might try it some day/evening. 


I never knew,.

http://www.milescollins.com/wordpress/how-to-cook-a-pigeon

----------


## robuzo

> ^Thing that bothers me about trying pigeon is their diet. Like eating turkey or quail, little bit gamey tasting if it is shot out in the wild. You know you can see their last meal so to speak when you clean them,..seeds for the most part. But what do you find when you clean a pigeon? Bubble gum? Moldy bread? Cigarette butts? Discards from the street vendors?
> 
> I guess you could purchase corn fed pigeons (like at the restaurant you suggested here in BKK), like our turkey and quail in the states that we get at the supermarkets. But I have never seen any pigeon?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I might try it some day/evening. 
> 
> 
> I never knew,.
> 
> http://www.milescollins.com/wordpress/how-to-cook-a-pigeon


I've never prepared those but I have dove; you can field dress those by lifting the breast right out with two fingers, then grill the breast meat on a stick.  You need a few.  If they have been feeding in corn and soybean fields- dove don't really scavenge- the meat is delicious.

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread, a job well done ! Looking at your You Tube videos I was wondering what camera you used ? The definition is pretty good and as I am thinking of upgrading my own Pentax I'm curious as to how much I need to spend.

----------


## S Landreth

^I was using a simple Sony (Cyber-shot) about 4 years old. The girlfriend has a newer model Sony (Cyber-shot) that shoots panoramic views and takes movies also that she recently purchased in Bangkok for about 11 to 13,000 baht (she doesnt remember) that we also used to take movies with.

Thanks for your compliment.

----------


## Bangyai

> ^I was using a simple Sony (Cyber-shot) about 4 years old. The girlfriend has a newer model Sony (Cyber-shot) that shoots panoramic views and takes movies also that she recently purchased in Bangkok for about 11 to 13,000 baht (she doesnt remember) that we also used to take movies with.
> 
> Thanks for your compliment.


Coincidence ....... Thats more or less what I've decided to buy if its the same model.





Sony Cybershot DSC - H20  .........  10x00 zoom and HD video.  Reviews say it is about the best point and shoot you can get for the money.

----------


## S Landreth

^That looks much nicer then the ones we use.

Heres the one I used on the trip,..

 

It has 6.0 mega-pixels stamped on it.

Heres the one the girlfriend recently purchased,.


 

It has Exmor R 10.2 mega-pixels DSC-TX1 stamped on it.

----------


## Bangyai

> ^That looks much nicer then the ones we use.
> 
> Heres the one I used on the trip,..
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> It has 6.0 mega-pixels stamped on it.
> ...


O.k ... thanks for that. I'll do a bit of googling and look into the merits of your girlfriends. Certainly looks like it will slip in the back pocket and some of the more compact Sony's do have HD video.

----------

